# Pumping mud in the mud-runner



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

I been having a hard time pumping mud in my mud-runner. I put in the mud filler slot into the pump, and when I pump the mud is really hard to go in. I have to tape off my angle-head, and pump the mud through where the angle head gets attached too, and it works fine. Its just a hassle to remove the angle head and put it back on every time I need to fill it up.


----------



## PETE (Apr 2, 2008)

the last time i used mine it was extremely hard to pump the mud in it. but after the first time it was easier afterwards. never thought about pumping through the top.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

My guess is the filler nozzel is jambed or worn out.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Two things maybe going on,,,,

1) and the most likely,,, your mud is too thick,,, they say it will handle thick mud BUT IT WILL NOT. See this is a push/pull mech, and if the push is too hard, it just spits it out.

2) You should spray your rubber gasket that slides in the glass tube with WD40 before you start, Yes i said WD40,,, I know they tell ya not to use it, but they are lying about that too

Sometimes, before the wd has a chance to work its magic, the runner will take 2/3 of a fill and then start spitting it across the room.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Do you have a product called Lanox, its made from the company that makes Inox, I use lanox on all my tools its very good, dosnt dry out and dosnt make everything smell like and engine. Great in the zooka and boxes, it seems to stop any mud you may have missed from setting, I have only just got a mud runner and havent played with it yet and i will use lanox in it as the Capt suggests.


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

no my mud was really soupy. I think I need to pump water in it, and clean it better.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

joepro0000 said:


> no my mud was really soupy. I think I need to pump water in it, and clean it better.


You need to clean it real good after you use it, no doubt. 

However, when you go to use it again, you need to spray the rubber gasket, in the tube or it WILL STICK on ya, and spit it all over the floor.


----------



## TheToolDr (Nov 27, 2009)

*Mudrunner hard to fill*

If the valve is stuck due to dried mud, put clear tube end into 5-gallon bucket with 3 gallons water and about 12 ounces cheap white vinegar for an hour or two, then spray with garden hose.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

TheToolDr said:


> If the valve is stuck due to dried mud, put clear tube end into 5-gallon bucket with 3 gallons water and about 12 ounces cheap white vinegar for an hour or two, then spray with garden hose.


Excellant !!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## rebel20 (Jun 4, 2009)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Two things maybe going on,,,,
> 
> 
> 2) You should spray your rubber gasket that slides in the glass tube with WD40 before you start, Yes i said WD40,,, I know they tell ya not to use it, but they are lying about that too
> ...


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Lanox Lanox Lanox, Did someone mention Lanox? Its great.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

cazna said:


> Lanox Lanox Lanox, Did someone mention Lanox? Its great.


Is that anything like that Lanacote? It's a lanolin type spray, I tried it on my box's and it worked good but it slowly got a build up over time and had to be stripped off so I went back to silicon spray.


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

Rebel, that,s what I spray on, teflon spray, never tried wd40, but I,m sticking with teflon,if it aint broke dont fix it! DSJOHN


----------



## rebel20 (Jun 4, 2009)

cazna said:


> Lanox Lanox Lanox, Did someone mention Lanox? Its great.


 
Here is the link where you can find it they also have Inox teflon
http://www.inox-mx3.com/retail.php

A step up from teflon from what I read:thumbup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> Is that anything like that Lanacote? It's a lanolin type spray, I tried it on my box's and it worked good but it slowly got a build up over time and had to be stripped off so I went back to silicon spray.


Hello Kiwiman
I dont know what lanacote is but lanox does not build up or need stripped off??? Im a drywaller/Gibstopper/painter not a mechanic and do not like smelling WD40 or oil etc, these products are aggressive and wash or wear away, and will harm rubber seals, Lanox tends to hang around a bit longer, I have only used this, and it has very little smell.
Its great for the bazooka, as all the tools, i wash it after use and dry it with a rag then spray lanox and it keeps it brillently, no need to respary when you pick it up again as it still there providing a great film of protection, it only needs a little and it goes a long way.
I use it on everything now, good on my truck winch too, great for slowing down rust. I Broght a 5 litre container and 2 small trigger spray container which i have one in my trailer and one in my shed, had it for 3 years and only used 25% of it so far, Good for any moving part. Trust me try it.


----------



## tricounty dwall (Apr 29, 2010)

ive been using wd 40 on my boxes and pump. where can i get lanox?


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

rebel20 said:


> Capt-sheetrock said:
> 
> 
> > Two things maybe going on,,,,
> ...


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Fair comment capt, you are a man of more experance than i so you know what works, I havent had any problems with dust sticking to lanox and im curious to know if you used lanox for 1 week would you use the same amount as you do WD40, i would almost bet my left one you wouldnt.
And you mentioned your mudrunner needs a lot of WD40 or it sticks and spits? Would the WD40 have slowly perished the plastic tube and the rubber seal a little so thats causing it?? Lanox is far slicker than WD but im not experenced enough to make any comment on using mudrunner YET so these words are only a little thought so im not saying your wrong by any means, I bow down to the master, No disrespect intended.


----------



## rebel20 (Jun 4, 2009)

Capt,
Sorry to reil ya was not my intention to direct the comment at you personaly was just commenting on the wd40. I just don't use wd40 for my reasons and experience with it. I have found for me the Teflon works better, and thats probably what I should of stated instead of directing the what works better. Sometimes when you re-read things the next day you realize should of been stated different.

Rebel


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

cazna said:


> Hello Kiwiman
> I dont know what lanacote is but lanox does not build up or need stripped off??? Im a drywaller/Gibstopper/painter not a mechanic and do not like smelling WD40 or oil etc, these products are aggressive and wash or wear away, and will harm rubber seals, Lanox tends to hang around a bit longer, I have only used this, and it has very little smell.
> Its great for the bazooka, as all the tools, i wash it after use and dry it with a rag then spray lanox and it keeps it brillently, no need to respary when you pick it up again as it still there providing a great film of protection, it only needs a little and it goes a long way.
> I use it on everything now, good on my truck winch too, great for slowing down rust. I Broght a 5 litre container and 2 small trigger spray container which i have one in my trailer and one in my shed, had it for 3 years and only used 25% of it so far, Good for any moving part. Trust me try it.


Where is this Lanox you speak of grasshopper? Mitre10? I can't say I've seen it there, I'll give it a try.
Whats not to like about the smell of WD40, I love it, it's the smell of the garage, which takes my mind off work....My happy place:blink:.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I got mine from and engineering/tool shop. if you follow the link above that was added i think it will link you to stores in your area, dont go for the inox, lanox is the one.

And regards to WD40, The industrial age is long gone fellas, we live in the information age now and its those who grasp new information and change the quickest will be the successfull ones. WD40 just seems like 1940 technology to me, After all the Capt needs to buy it by the case?? And i wonder why that is????

But the problem is so much info to wade through and so may people trying to make up ideas to sell you stuff, we just have decide what is bull**** and what isnt??


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

I know whats bull#### the butt taper!!!


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Alot of good replies and ideas. 

I use WD40, simply because it works the best for me in comparison to anything else i have used. I find that the FEAR of it ruining the rubber gaskets is bogus. First off, they ain't rubber, okay, they are plastic polymer imitations of rubber,,, LOL.

But guys, just find what works for you, thats what I do. 

I had a friend that got a bazooka and wanted me to teach him to use it. Well when I got there and we got set-up, I grabbed my can of WD40, and he stopped me,, Whoa thar, you can;t use that on my bazooka. I told him I have been using it on mine since I got it. He insisted that I not use it, so I told him "okay, you run it then".

Not trying to be a jerk, but DAYM if I'm gonna sweat and grunt my arse off cause my friend was scared of WD40. Ya know????


----------



## kgphoto (Dec 21, 2009)

DSJOHN said:


> I know whats bull#### the butt taper!!!


 Post #22

Wow! Another specious comment from a "pro"? Just spreading the love aren't you John?


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

kgphoto said:


> Wow! Another specious comment from a "pro"? Just spreading the love aren't you John?


What a helpful comment, Wow im so overwelmed with such valuable information, your such a help to us all????


----------



## kgphoto (Dec 21, 2009)

cazna said:


> What a helpful comment, Wow im so overwelmed with such valuable information, your such a help to us all????


Are you saying John's post that I responded to was?


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

kgphoto said:


> Are you saying John's post that I responded to was?


 
No Im saying your comment was and i was being sarcastic, if your going to say someones comment was specious, which means plausible, but false it would be nice if you could make a "pleasent and well toned" comment to point out otherwise so we could all gain something from it. Thank You.


----------



## kgphoto (Dec 21, 2009)

cazna said:


> No Im saying your comment was and i was being sarcastic, if your going to say someones comment was specious, which means plausible, but false it would be nice if you could make a "pleasent and well toned" comment to point out otherwise so we could all gain something from it. Thank You.


Well put. This was just a little game being played by John.

The Butt-Taper is a tool he doesn't respect and he takes every opportunity to bash. Even in threads where it doesn't come up until his comment.

You can search on these forums to find the thread about the tool and make up your own mind. I won't go into why I think it has a place in the arsenal of drywall tools. Unless you ask me to.

By the way specious does fit. It is plausible that it could not be a good tool. There are several out there. John is also a knowledgeable contributor to this and other forums, so his comment could be conveying the truth, rather than just his opinion. Just this time, it is not.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

kgphoto said:


> Well put. This was just a little game being played by John.
> 
> The Butt-Taper is a tool he doesn't respect and he takes every opportunity to bash. Even in threads where it doesn't come up until his comment.
> 
> ...


I thought this was a post about the mudrunner. Kirk, are you trying to pull this post into a discusion about the butt-taper?? Perhaps you shoud start your own thread for that.


----------



## kgphoto (Dec 21, 2009)

Open your eyes Captn. John mentioned it first, though for the life of me, I can't see why, unless to start something. Perhaps you should be asking John to start the new thread?


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

kgphoto said:


> Open your eyes Captn. John mentioned it first, though for the life of me, I can't see why, unless to start something. Perhaps you should be asking John to start the new thread?


Just trying to let the folks here see you for the TROLL that you are.


----------



## kgphoto (Dec 21, 2009)

Seems as though you and John are the trolls in this thread.


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

Kirk,,, Your going to have to face reality,,, we can say what we want when we want to, Your acting as if your the only one alive that can do any drywall.. when if fact you can only do small jobs at the most. and we are still not clear as to the quality you preform,, yet you are constantly call Pro's hacks and cracks. I think it is time you show proof ,,, start posting pictures of the quality outstanding work your so proud of,,and claim to be capable of,, and start taking on some real jobs... There is a big difference in just completing a small bathroom,,,compaired to taping out a complete home,, with 20,000 sq ft of sheetrock by yourself. Your constant nagging is really getting very old. You claim to do more than just drywall.. but your post past and present does not reflect quality or professional service... just simple handyman stuff. You have been corrected way too many times.. you can look up all the information you want and post it ,,, but that still does not mean you have the ability to apply the information. And it does show.. so before you make anymore such remarks about others ,,, Post poof of how great you claim to be.


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

Well put Better, only thing we.ll see is more rambling about how cracked up a couple guys are, PROOF--I like that- PICTURES-- he states to be a photographer? Geez, someone crapped on the topsy turvey hanging basket in this forum and I agreed with him but someone else said he liked it, that,s how life works dude, or a columbia 3" corner[ it,s an opinion] you are not a moderator or teacher or mentor, drop the crap. Christ. everytime in the past year I post something you need to interject , you,re like that gnat no one can see and when I do I,ll squash you.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

DSJOHN said:


> Well put Better, only thing we.ll see is more rambling about how cracked up a couple guys are, PROOF--I like that- PICTURES-- he states to be a photographer? Geez, someone crapped on the topsy turvey hanging basket in this forum and I agreed with him but someone else said he liked it, that,s how life works dude, or a columbia 3" corner[ it,s an opinion] you are not a moderator or teacher or mentor, drop the crap. Christ. everytime in the past year I post something you need to interject , you,re like that gnat no one can see and when I do I,ll squash you.


I think KG has found himself ANOTHER moderator job.


----------



## kgphoto (Dec 21, 2009)

betterdrywall said:


> Kirk,,, Your going to have to face reality,,, we can say what we want when we want to, Your acting as if your the only one alive that can do any drywall.. when if fact you can only do small jobs at the most. and we are still not clear as to the quality you preform,, yet you are constantly call Pro's hacks and cracks. .


Try not to change what I say. I didn't ever call any of you hacks, and have only said some of you are CRANKS, due to all the negativity and insults.

John can say what he wants, and so can I. If he doesn't like it, tough. Ditto for you too.


----------



## kgphoto (Dec 21, 2009)

DSJOHN said:


> Christ. everytime in the past year I post something you need to interject , you,re like that gnat no one can see and when I do I,ll squash you.


Big words from a little man, far, far, away. I bet you would be comfortable threatening Mike Tyson from that distance.


----------



## kgphoto (Dec 21, 2009)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> I think KG has found himself ANOTHER moderator job.


Nah, I will let the current moderator evaluate the post by John, its appropriateness, as well as the other comments.


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

Kirk ,, Your problem is ,,, Your not capable of doing quality drywall finish work.. you have to rely on tools and material such as mesh and the buttaper to get your jobs done. You have never had to learn the skill it takes to completely finish a new home.. And you never have trained along side a master finisher before. The only information you bring to forums like this is information you have grabbed off the internet. whats the point?? I mean do you think you are being taken seriously?? you repeat the same stuff over and over again. We know all that chit already and a long time before you came around and we did not have to LOOK it UP... You can't tell me chit about drywall finishing. I've done it every which way you can think of and still show you a few tricks . So knock off the crap already. you can't even hand tape angles. ..


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

moving on....................


----------



## kgphoto (Dec 21, 2009)

betterdrywall said:


> Kirk ,, Your problem is ,,, Your not capable of doing quality drywall finish work.. you have to rely on tools and material such as mesh and the buttaper to get your jobs done. You have never had to learn the skill it takes to completely finish a new home.. And you never have trained along side a master finisher before. The only information you bring to forums like this is information you have grabbed off the internet. whats the point?? I mean do you think you are being taken seriously?? you repeat the same stuff over and over again. We know all that chit already and a long time before you came around and we did not have to LOOK it UP... You can't tell me chit about drywall finishing. I've done it every which way you can think of and still show you a few tricks . So knock off the crap already. you can't even hand tape angles. ..


How do you know who I trained with? How many of my jobs have you seen? You are talking out of your A** again.

I can get the job done with just knives, I just choose not to. Why is that such a burr under your saddle? Don't most of you guys use bazookas and banjos rather than "just knives".

My selection of job sizes doesn't relate my ability to work a knife, but my choice about the size and types of work I find rewarding.


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

Send some pictures of that quality work-you must have a portfolio ,you are a photographer?


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

DSJOHN said:


> Send some pictures of that quality work-you must have a portfolio ,you are a photographer?


And he has such a nice smile too :thumbup:


----------

